
Burton Malkiel Is Still an Indexing Fan, but a ‘Smart Beta’ Skeptic - gwintrob
http://www.wsj.com/articles/burton-malkiel-is-still-an-indexing-fan-but-a-smart-beta-skeptic-1462759220
======
harry8
If you haven't read "A Random Walk Down Wall St" you definitely should. Few
books actually put money in your retirement pocket. This one really does.
Believe it or not...

Really sensible, conservative, well researched and argued stuff. If you
disagree, you really want to know why as a sanity check on your idea.

